# Member Opening(s) Deer Creek Traditional Archery Club



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2017)

We have an opening or two at our Central Georgia Traditional Archery hunting club. The club is located in Monroe County and about 1 hour South of Atlanta and very near I-75 (exit 185). The club has been Trad bow only for a number of years. We have multiple trad archery tracts and cost per member will be based on the tract that you join and the number of members on that trac. It should run between $900-$ 1,050   Details will be discussed by phone.

The membership is for hunting deer and hogs during the months of July 15 till the end of the Georgia deer season.  There are some tremendous bucks roaming this property as well as some really big hogs.  There is a small cabin on the property as well as a place for campers (help with power bill required). The property is VERY lightly hunted.  

If you have questions on this property it will be best to just call me to discuss. I can forward a copy of the 2017 bylaws on request. 

Here is a little video that shows some of the bucks still roaming this tract.  

Again, PM me with your contact info to discuss.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2017)

A few pics


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2017)

More


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I have responded to everyone???
If you have more than a question or two, please PM your contact number, name and a good time to call you.   WAY easier to talk than type.


----------



## Rashman (Mar 20, 2017)

Recurve bow only? Or compound bow also?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 21, 2017)

PM sent about adding a price.


----------



## capjr717 (Mar 21, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 21, 2017)

Only one spot left now.  

FYI this is trad bow only.  Recurve, longbow or self bows.


----------



## jimmylongbow (Mar 21, 2017)

*Longbow hunter,Jimmy Tuck*

I am very interested in your club.Call me before 9:00pm during the week at c 678-982-6809.Thanks Jimmy


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 28, 2017)

I am planning a showing of this property in the next few days. If you have interest and we have not talked, shoot me a PM ASAP or call.


----------

